# I started playing golf again.......



## Bypass (Jul 24, 2020)

I have lost 10 pounds in the last two weeks with a little eating better and the exercise I am getting on the course.

Loving it. I wish I had started sooner.

You can do it too. I'm hoping to drop a hundred pounds by next year at this time. Anyways as my golf game is improving my fat ass is disappearing. Win win.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 24, 2020)

Golfing, whether you cart or walk is a lot of exercise and you use a lot of muscles.  As long as you're not drinking 10 beers during a round it's good for the "old man fitness".  A great uncle of mine used to golf everyday on some amazing SoCal courses.  Fit as hell, only thing that took him from this world was heart break from losing my aunt when she passed.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 24, 2020)

I always tell my wife, if there is a sport in Heaven...it's got to be golf....


----------



## Dame (Jul 25, 2020)

Seishin said:


> I always tell my wife, if there is a sport in Heaven...it's got to be golf....


Well yeah. They have the room and the time.


----------



## digrar (Jul 25, 2020)

Rugby Union is the game they play in heaven.






You can see this blokes soul heading up there just as his head whip lashes into that other blokes back.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 26, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Golfing, whether you cart or walk is a lot of exercise and you use a lot of muscles.  As long as you're not drinking 10 beers during a round it's good for the "old man fitness".  A great uncle of mine used to golf everyday on some amazing SoCal courses.  Fit as hell, only thing that took him from this world was heart break from losing my aunt when she passed.


Always thought golf was a drinking game....who knew


----------



## CQB (Jul 26, 2020)

George Bernard Shaw observed that golf was a good walk spoiled.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sorry, couldn't help myself....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 26, 2020)

Polar Bear said:


> Always thought golf was a drinking game....who knew



There once was a time I was very serious about Golf, I would walk all 18 holes.  Great time, but to be any good it requires you to play A LOT. These days I hold your PoV.


----------



## Dame (Jul 26, 2020)

It would be easy for me to say stuff like, Golf wastes water, Golf is for rich guys with too much time, Golf in Vegas is like sticking your whole body in a convection oven for several hours a day and calling it healthy.

But the _*real*_ truth is, I just suck at it. Can't hit that little ball for nuthin' Maybe I'm too close to the ground. Lots of grass goes flying.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 26, 2020)

I love to golf, I'm just not good at any part of it...lol!!!


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 27, 2020)

I do enjoy it a lot.  I've been playing it ever since I was in 2nd grade.  Spent a lot of time on the golf course with my father and my siblings and I cherish the chances I've had to play with them.  The only good thing about COVID was the fact that I could come home and play golf with my family again, even if it's socially distanced.  Plus, it's great to walk 18 holes in sweltering heat because I do need to get used to hot and humid summers.  All due respect to Polar Bear, I have no idea how anyone can drink and play golf.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 27, 2020)

Templar27A said:


> I do enjoy it a lot.  I've been playing it ever since I was in 2nd grade.  Spent a lot of time on the golf course with my father and my siblings and I cherish the chances I've had to play with them.  The only good thing about COVID was the fact that I could come home and play golf with my family again, even if it's socially distanced.  Plus, it's great to walk 18 holes in sweltering heat because I do need to get used to hot and humid summers.  All due respect to Polar Bear, I have no idea how anyone can drink and play golf.


Your problem is that you're good at golf.  We're not.


----------



## Archangel27 (Jul 27, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Your problem is that you're good at golf. We're not.



Oh man.  I'm not good.  Too much time on the course, not enough time on the range or on the chipping/pitching green.  Still though, even when I'm playing badly, it's a good bonding experience.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2020)

Just hit the nicest 4 iron of my life. I thought I had actually made it which would would been a 2 since I couldn't see the cup from where I was.  I "settled" for eagle.


----------



## CQB (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Dvr55119 (Nov 22, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Just hit the nicest 4 iron of my life. I thought I had actually made it which would would been a 2 since I couldn't see the cup from where I was.  I "settled" for eagle. View attachment 36904



4 Iron is a tough club to hit. I have a thought time hitting anything above a 6 iron. I can often hit my 7 iron further than a 4, just due to the ball flight.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 23, 2020)

Dvr55119 said:


> 4 Iron is a tough club to hit. I have a thought time hitting anything above a 6 iron. I can often hit my 7 iron further than a 4, just due to the ball flight.


I don't think you're alone in that. Most golfers have a difficult time hitting lower lofted clubs, which is why hybrids have become so popular.


----------



## Dvr55119 (Nov 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I don't think you're alone in that. Most golfers have a difficult time hitting lower lofted clubs, which is why hybrids have become so popular.


Problem is I cannot hit those either


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2020)

I used to golf, enjoyed it.  Was a solid "OK-to-decent."  My favorite club was a 5 iron, but yeah, those mid/low-loft clubs can be difficult.  My Achilles heel are clubs.  I'd rather just play irons.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 23, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I don't think you're alone in that. Most golfers have a difficult time hitting lower lofted clubs, which is why hybrids have become so popular.


Also like how most Golfers actually can't hit a driver further than than their three wood.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2020)

There are few athlete things I suck worse at, than golf.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> There are few athlete things I suck worse at, than golf.



That's part of the beauty... golf and shooting, there's reasonable probability you're in a group where at least someone is worse, and someone is better.  There is ALWAYS someone who sucks more at golf than you.


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 23, 2020)

Golf much like baseball is a perfect excuse to day drink on a hot day while unwinding and reflecting, thoroughly enjoy it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 23, 2020)

While I pretend to enjoy both, my golf game is very similar to my bowling game.  I just try to break 100.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm so inconsistent in golf. I shot a 79 on Saturday followed by a 92 on Sunday. It would have been much worse except I birdie, par, birdie the last 3 holes.


----------

